# 

## ppp.j

Zafascynowany pomysłem łańcuchów zamiast rynien spustowych zastosowałem ten patent i u siebie. Łańcuchy plastikowe kupione w markecie budowlanym zawiesiłem na płaskowniku z klasówki w wylocie z rynny, wyglądają efektownie ale nie w pełni zdają egzamin. Woda spada obok łańcucha. Gdzie popełniłem błąd i jak to należy zrobić?

----------


## JackD

daj jakies zdjęcia..... może poradzimy...

----------


## krzysztofh

Błędem był wybór takiego rozwiązania.
Łańcuchy stosuje się do odprowadzenia wody z rynien małych daszków a nie dachu domu. Przy normalnym deszczu (nie potrzeba ulewy) ilość wody jest taka, że łańcuch jej nie przejmie i woda będzie wypływać tak jak jej wygodnie. TYLKO rura spustowa.
Inna niedogodnośc to zima, kiedy łapie mróz i zamarzająca woda na łańcuchach spowoduje ich oberwanie, czasem razem z rynną.
I trzecia niedogodnośc to chlapanie wody na elewację.

----------


## Kryspin

Niestety nie jest to wcale łatwe do wykonania. Łańcuch powinien mieć odpowiedniej wielkości ogniwa, przy za małych czy za dużych niestety nie będzie ściekać po łańcuchu tylko chlapać na boki. Plastikowy już napewni nie zda egzaminu.  Rozwiązanie tak jak napisał przedmówca - dobre przy małych daszkach ale i tak bardzo trudne do zrealizowania - metoda prób i błedów - dosć kosztowna. Załóżmy że się uda dobrać łańcuch to i tak przy mocno wietrznej pogodzie niestety wiatr "zdmuchnie" wodę na elewacje

PS. Łańcuch powinien być sztywny i zakotwiczony na dole.

----------


## Dr.opsik

> Niestety nie jest to wcale łatwe do wykonania. Łańcuch powinien mieć odpowiedniej wielkości ogniwa, przy za małych czy za dużych niestety nie będzie ściekać po łańcuchu tylko chlapać na boki. Plastikowy już napewni nie zda egzaminu. Rozwiązanie tak jak napisał przedmówca - dobre przy małych daszkach ale i tak bardzo trudne do zrealizowania - metoda prób i błedów - dosć kosztowna. Załóżmy że się uda dobrać łańcuch to i tak przy mocno wietrznej pogodzie niestety wiatr "zdmuchnie" wodę na elewacje


 Krótko mówiąc "uda się albo nie"  :Smile: ))
 A tak poważnie  to jakie oczka, jaki łańcuch, jaki wiatr?
 :wink: 
 chyba tą metodę prób i błedów wystarczy raz zastosować i powinno juz wszędzie byc podobnie.
 sam myslę o takim rozwiązaniu, ktoś zna może jakieś KONKRETY w tej sprawie to bardzo będziemy wdzięczni.
 pzdrw

----------


## Kulin

widziałem cos takiego, wygląda to bardzo efektownie w zimie - jeden wielki sopel do ziemi, ważący chyba ponad 100 kg, więc uchwyt nie byle jaki do tego, oczywiście zależy jaka wysokość od ziemi.

----------


## wartownik

Zaloz sobie przezroczysta rure spustowa na lancuch .
Lubie lancuchy , lubie rzygacze , lubie przezroczyste rury .

----------


## Matti

Może powinniśmy powiedziec ze tego typu ciekawostki są bardzo ladnę ,wielki sopel w zimę .ale nam chodzi o odprowadzenie wody tzw.deszczowki na takie opady są rynny na mniejsze daszki i zadaszenia możemy pozwolić sobie na łańcuszki lub podobne bardzo ladne i efektywne możliwości skraplania wody.

----------


## ppp.j

Oprócz efektów wizualnych jakie daje ten system podam moim zdaniem najważniejszy aspekt dlaczego zdecydowałem się na takie rozwiązanie. Każdy wie jak to się dzieje wczesną wiosną kiedy temperatura skacze z minusowej na plusową. W dzień śnieg topnieje i spływa by nocą zamarznąć w rynnach. Po kilku takich cyklach rynny spustowe są dokumentnie zaczopowane lodem. I nie piszcie proszę że lód powstaje tylko na łańcuchach a w rynnie jest swobodny przepływ bo takie wnioski mozna wysnuć z wypowiedzi o kologramach lodu na łańcuchach. Drugi powód to ten że dom stoi w lesie co nieuchronnie prowadzi do osadzania się liści i igliwia w rynnach. Stosując łańcuchy chciałem zmniejszyć zagrożenie zapychania się rynien. Są to chyba logiczne powody dlaczego zastosowałem łańcuchy. Będę wdzięczny jeżeli ktoś zna i poda sposób jak zmusić wodę by z poziomej rynny spływała po łańcuchu a nie leciała ciurkiem obok. Co do zamakania elewacji to na etapie budowy przewidziałem ten problem, porobiłem duże okapy a system rynnowy jest tak rozmieszczony że żadnego zamakania być nie może. Tak więc moja prośba jeśli ktoś zna sposób jak skierować wodę deszczową z poziomego korytka rynny na łańcuch proszę o przedstawienie. A jeśli nie znajdę rozwiązania to zawsze mogę założyć rynny spustowe. Niewielka strata.  :Wink2:

----------


## Bart

Ważne jest aby łańcuch stykał się z krawędzią spustu rynny. U mnie po tej poprawce zdecydowana poprawa.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Oprócz efektów wizualnych jakie daje ten system podam moim zdaniem najważniejszy aspekt dlaczego zdecydowałem się na takie rozwiązanie. Każdy wie jak to się dzieje wczesną wiosną kiedy temperatura skacze z minusowej na plusową. W dzień śnieg topnieje i spływa by nocą zamarznąć w rynnach. Po kilku takich cyklach rynny spustowe są dokumentnie zaczopowane lodem. I nie piszcie proszę że lód powstaje tylko na łańcuchach a w rynnie jest swobodny przepływ bo takie wnioski mozna wysnuć z wypowiedzi o kologramach lodu na łańcuchach. Drugi powód to ten że dom stoi w lesie co nieuchronnie prowadzi do osadzania się liści i igliwia w rynnach. Stosując łańcuchy chciałem zmniejszyć zagrożenie zapychania się rynien. Są to chyba logiczne powody dlaczego zastosowałem łańcuchy. Będę wdzięczny jeżeli ktoś zna i poda sposób jak zmusić wodę by z poziomej rynny spływała po łańcuchu a nie leciała ciurkiem obok. Co do zamakania elewacji to na etapie budowy przewidziałem ten problem, porobiłem duże okapy a system rynnowy jest tak rozmieszczony że żadnego zamakania być nie może. Tak więc moja prośba jeśli ktoś zna sposób jak skierować wodę deszczową z poziomego korytka rynny na łańcuch proszę o przedstawienie. A jeśli nie znajdę rozwiązania to zawsze mogę założyć rynny spustowe. Niewielka strata.


Czego to ludzie nie wymyslą, aby skomplikować sobie życie?.
Jak swiat - światem, do pionowego sprowadzania wody służą pionowe rury.
Łańcuchy sa dobre do zakucia w nie  tego co wymyslił system łańcuchowego sprowadzania wody w dół.
Jak dla mnie efekt wizualny - wątpliwy.
Praktyczność  żadna a koszt chyba nie mniejszy.
W jesienne słoty na ogół bywaja też porwiste wiatry i nie wymyślono jeszcze łańcuch który utrzymał by tę spadajacą wodę przy nim.
Rurą, juz na dole można odprowadzić wodę gdzie sie chce - a jak to zrobić z z tą resztą która pozostanie jednak na łańcuchu?.
Połozyc łańcuch na ziemi  :ohmy:  
Rura z natury swej jest sztywna, a łańcuch gietki - jak go usztywnić?.
itd, itd.

A rynny narażone na zapychanie liściami osłania sie odpowiednią siateczką. Sposób znany od dawna.

----------


## ppp.j

> Czego to ludzie nie wymyslą, aby skomplikować sobie życie?.
> Jak swiat - światem, do pionowego sprowadzania wody służą pionowe rury.
> Łańcuchy sa dobre do zakucia w nie  tego co wymyslił system łańcuchowego sprowadzania wody w dół.
> Jak dla mnie efekt wizualny - wątpliwy.
> Praktyczność  żadna a koszt chyba nie mniejszy.
> W jesienne słoty na ogół bywaja też porwiste wiatry i nie wymyślono jeszcze łańcuch który utrzymał by tę spadajacą wodę przy nim.
> Rurą, juz na dole można odprowadzić wodę gdzie sie chce - a jak to zrobić z z tą resztą która pozostanie jednak na łańcuchu?.
> Połozyc łańcuch na ziemi  
> Rura z natury swej jest sztywna, a łańcuch gietki - jak go usztywnić?.
> ...


Dziękuję za "wyczerpującą i twórczą" wypowiedź. Jak pewnie zauważyłeś prosiłem o podanie sposobu rozwiązania istniejącego problemu a nie o dyskusję nad wyższością poszczególnych świąt. Natomiast co do zastosowanego rozwiązania to jest to kwestia gustu a w tym temacie ja nie dyskutuję.

----------


## ppp.j

> Ważne jest aby łańcuch stykał się z krawędzią spustu rynny. U mnie po tej poprawce zdecydowana poprawa.


A jak ciurka po obu stronach spustu?   :sad:  Czy dawać jakieś kołnierze? Myślałem o włożeniu siatki od ociepleń tak by prowadziła wodę w kierunku łańcucha.

----------


## gpaul

Widzę że temat jest stary, ale sam nie znalazłem odpowiedzi jak zamontować łańcuch aby spełniał swoje zadanie. ppp.j może po dwóch latach nasunęły Ci się jakieś wnioski. Chętnie z nich skorzystam.
Pozdrawiam
GPaul

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Niezwykle prosto. W koszu pręt z kwasówki, aluminium lub miedzi minimum 6 mm z przegięciem (uwypukleniem) po środku co pozwala na ustabilizowanie łańcucha. Łańcuch najlepiej z PVC zakotwić w kamieniach, na które spływa woda. W celu dobrego wprowadzenia wody na łańcuch w koszu można zamontować stożkowy lej (takie rozwiązania ma PLASTMO). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tres34

Tak to jest z wynalazkami. Teraz trzeba bedzie zalozyc normalne rynny spustowe. Mialo byc taniej, bedzie drozej. Nie wspomne ze lancuchy kiepsko wygladaja.

----------


## adam_mk

Podręcznik fizyki i powtórka z rzutu poziomego.
Potem wyprofilowanie początku tego łańcucha w łuk jakimś sztywnym prętem, zgodnie z wykreślonym torem rzutu. Wtedy woda będzie się "kleiła" do łańcucha.
Nie oceniam zasadności czy sensowności rozwiązania.
Przy małych ilościach zadziała, przy średnich i dużych - też.
Przy wielkich, może już nie, ale to sporadyczne sytuacje.

Miejsce, gdzie spada woda powinno być trwale twarde! Wybetonować? Wyłożyć nieckę betonową kamieniami?
Nie wiem.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## pablitoo

> Podręcznik fizyki i powtórka z rzutu poziomego.
> Potem wyprofilowanie początku tego łańcucha w łuk jakimś sztywnym prętem, zgodnie z wykreślonym torem rzutu.(...)




- no to do dzieła - czyli obliczeń i konstrukcji ...

 :big grin: 

IMHO - zasadność takiego rozwiąznia jest tylko wizualna - działać przy większych opadach - nie będzie ... - tzn woda bedzie chlapać gdzie popadnie .

----------


## jz

Ja u siebie będę robił takie łacuchy. Tak jest też zresztą w projekcie. Łańcuchy są zaprojektowane przy daszku nad wejściem, w pozostałych miejscach rury spustowe.
W projekcie nie ma nic na temat materiału i rozmiarów łańcucha. Jest jednak informacja, że łańcuch na dole powinno zamocować się (zabetonować) do gazonu betonowego (kwadrat pusty w środku).

Tu jest napisane, że "Łańcuchy używane zamiast rur spustowych,  są to wyroby typowe, dostępne w większości sklepów żelaznych lub ogrodniczych. Mogą być stalowe (koniecznie ocynkowane, lub w inny sposób zabezpieczone przed rdzą), bądź wykonane z tworzywa sztucznego.".

Jest też fotka.

Jeśli woda będzie się lała na lewo i prawo - kombinować, ale moim zdaniem jeśli woda będzie miała od góry kontakt z łańcuchem w odpowiednim miejscu będzie spływać prawidłowo.

----------


## Jacek z Otwocka

Witam.

Widziałem takie rozwiązania w górach po czeskiej stronie Karkonoszy. Na wielkich, drewnianych budynkach sanatoryjnych w ichnim kurorcie pęk (kilka) łańcuchów z żelaznych ogniw zaplecionych do kupy. Zakończenie takiej wiązki wpuszczone w studzienkę obłożoną wielkimi otoczakami.  Prezentowało się to że fiu, fiu - bardzo dekoracyjnie i solidnie znaczy.
Miałem okazję porą letnią w otoczeniu zieleni, ale jak zobaczyłem to cudo zimą (łańcuchy w potężnym lodowym słupie) to kucłem na śnieg.
Jaka skuteczność (praktyczność) takiej konstrukcji trudno powiedzieć, ale efekt   :ohmy:  gwarantowany.

----------


## slodek

Łańcuchy są stosowane w rynnach drewnianych.
http://www.e-dach.pl/1319_5690.htm

----------


## Nefer

i na pewno nie plastikowe  :smile:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Jak rozumiem ten plastik to do testowania tylko - testowania praw fizyki  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Nie wspomne ze lancuchy kiepsko wygladaja.


Pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że to rzecz gustu! Dla mnie są urokliwym dodatkiem do dachu. Oczywiście nie mają zastosowania na wysokich budynkach i skomplikowanych dachach. Natomiast dla parterowego domu o dużym okapie są bardzo ciekawym rozwiązaniem. Rzut poziomy nie ma zastosowania gdyż łańcuch nie wychodzi z rzygacza a z kosza, w którym woda zawirowuje i idealnie spływa w dół a łańcuch daje jej prowadzenie. Łańcuch powinien wisieć 1 m od ściany budynku. Do odprowadzenia wody najlepiej nadaje się betonowa drena z kratą z kwasówki obłożoną kamieniami. Łańcuch mocuje się do tej kraty lub obkłada kamieniami. Doskonale się sprawdzają łańcuchy z PVC można dobrać kolor podobny do koloru rynien no i minimalny ciężar. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ppp.j

Dom ukończyłem już trzy lata temu i muszę przyznać, że coraz rzadziej zaglądam na to forum. Impulsem do tego postu było kilka maili, jakie dostałem na priv. z pytaniami o rozwiązania, jakie zastosowałem. Jak widać temat żyje, więc postanowiłem podzielić się informacjami z moich zmagań z tematem. Do wszystkich rozwiązań doszedłem sam metodą prób i błędów (niestety na etapie wykonawstwa nie znalazłem nigdzie opisów i tylko podglądałem istniejące już rozwiązania). System sprawuje się doskonale. Zaznaczam, że opisuję działające rozwiązanie i nie podaję informacji na zasadzie, że tak mi się wydaje.
Łańcuch plastikowy jest wystarczająco mocny a jednocześnie lekki, ma przystępną cenę, imituje doskonale łańcuch żelazny i nie rdzewieje. Można go z powodzeniem stosować. Na poziome rynny umieszczone wysoko zastosowałem siatkowe nakładki kupione kiedyś w "Lidlu" a z tych, które są na wysokości głowy zanieczyszczenia raz na rok wybieram ręcznie.
Oto kopia maila z mojej prywatnej korespondencji. Może się komuś jeszcze przyda.
_"Łańcuchy zastosowałem we wszystkich otworach spustowych rynien. Mogłem tak zrobić, bo mam oddalony od murów dach (taras i wiata) oraz kazałem cieśli wydłużyć okap o 10 cm. Zastosowałem łańcuch plastikowy o dużych oczkach. Łańcuch zaczepiłem na płaskownikach z grubej blachy kwasoodpornej wygiętej w "V" z wydłużonymi daszkami. Łańcuch zaczepiony jest o część środkową "V". Okazało się, że woda spływała nie po łańcuchu tylko skapywała bezpośrednio z brzegu rynny. System zmodernizowałem w ten sposób, że końcówki daszka wygiąłem w "S", gdzie zaczepiłem w połowie dodatkowe, krótkie odcinki łańcucha, a ich końce wpiąłem przeciętymi z jednej strony ogniwami w łańcuch spustowy. W ten sposób wypełniłem otwór spustowy rynny łańcuchem i woda zaczęła spływać po łańcuchu.  (Niestety nie posiadam zdjęć zimowych). 
Łańcuch na dole nie przyczepiłem, bo jako że jest oddalony od muru mógłby czasami przeszkadzać, zostawiłem tylko trochę więcej łańcucha i leży on swobodnie na studzience. Gdy muszę tamtędy przejechać to zwyczajnie się poddaje a potem wraca na miejsce. Woda spływa do studzienek, które zrobiłem ze starych beczek plastikowych z wywierconymi w pokrywach otworami i odciętym dnem. Wloty studzienek zabetonowałem tak by można było zdejmować pokrywę do oczyszczania studzienki a beton uformowałem tak by zminimalizować rozpryski. Wodę opadową z tych beczek odprowadzam rurą drenarską. System u mnie sprawdza się doskonale."
_

----------


## Lesheck

Nasi rodzice sprowadzili sobie ze Stanów coś takiego z miedzi:

http://www.rainchainsdirect.com/kusari.html

----------


## lutea

Lesheck: możesz poinformować nas o sposobie zakupu łańcuchów rynnowych przez Twoich Rodziców?
Bardzo spodobało mi się to rozwiązanie.
Czy Twoi Rodzice zamawiali bezpośrednio w firmie internetowej czy przez kogoś ze Stanów. 
Jak wyszło to cenowo - płacili jakiś podatek w Polsce?
Pytam bo mam różne doświadczenia ze sklepami internetowymi w Stanach - kilka razy było Ok, czasami z podatkiem, czasami bez, ale ostatnio towar nie doszedł do nas a reklamacja rozmyła się w czasie i wirtualnej przestrzeni.

ppp.j: dziękuję za podzielenie się doświadczeniami - bardzo przydatne

----------


## Lesheck

Łańcuchy najpierw próbowaliśmy kupić przez internet ale

1. nie odpowiadali przez ponad miesiąc (potem się usprawiedliwiali, że mieli przerwę wakacyjną)

2. koszt transportu do Polski był większy niż cena łańcuchów

Ostatecznie, akurat ktoś z rodziny ze Stanów wybierał się do Polski, więc zamówił łańcuchy na swój adres w US i przywiózł rodzicom.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Informacje dotyczące tego typu rozwiązań kielichowych można zaleźć na www.nexmar.pl . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sokol2007

Witam,
Jeśli kogoś interesują ozdobne, miedziane łańcuchy rynnowe (kielichy itp.), to proszę o kontakt. Będę w przyszłym tygodniu zamawiał i mogę komuś domówić  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tanner

A co myślicie o takich łańcuchach - http://kusari.pl/index.php?id=pokaz&produkt=7 ?
Próbował już ktoś takiego rozwiązania? Dzwoniłem do sprzedawcy i z ceną można się dogadać, żeby było taniej, ale zastanawiam się czy woda nie będzie się za bardzo rozpryskiwać?

PS. witam wszystkich  :wink:

----------


## rogo

> A co myślicie o takich łańcuchach - http://kusari.pl/index.php?id=pokaz&produkt=7 ?
> Próbował już ktoś takiego rozwiązania? Dzwoniłem do sprzedawcy i z ceną można się dogadać, żeby było taniej, ale zastanawiam się czy woda nie będzie się za bardzo rozpryskiwać?
> 
> PS. witam wszystkich



napisz na ile można się dogadać, bo cena raczej bardzo kosmiczna   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Daga&Adam

A ja cholera caly czas sie zastanawiam jak komus moga sie podobac takie zwykle chamskie surowe lancuchy zwisajace z dachu ?? Przeciez to ani ladne, ani praktyczne ! No ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje podobno ..  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## rogo

> A ja cholera caly czas sie zastanawiam jak komus moga sie podobac takie zwykle chamskie surowe lancuchy zwisajace z dachu ?? Przeciez to ani ladne, ani praktyczne ! No ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje podobno .. 
> pozdr.


sam łańcuch jakoś też mnie nie przekonuje, myślałem żeby "obudować" go jakąś mini pergolką i pościć po nim jakieś pnące roślinki   :big grin:  Popatrz na tą stronkę, może zmienisz zdanie:
http://kusari.pl/index.php?id=przegladaj&kat_id=1

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No mnie się podobają i to bardzo. A zimą są prześliczne  :Wink2:  . Oczywiście upodobania to rzecz gustu  :Roll:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> sam łańcuch jakoś też mnie nie przekonuje, myślałem żeby "obudować" go jakąś mini pergolką i pościć po nim jakieś pnące roślinki   Popatrz na tą stronkę, może zmienisz zdanie:
> http://kusari.pl/index.php?id=przegladaj&kat_id=1


Nie nie nie !! Wies tanczy i spiewa - do kompletu bedzie Ci jeszcze brakowalo wtedy kogucika na dachu, zlotych szprosow w oknach i gipsowych lwow na ogrodzeniu  :Smile:  Ni cholery to do mnie nie przemawia - to juz lepszy taki dyndajacy "surowy" lancuch  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał Daga&Adam
> 
> A ja cholera caly czas sie zastanawiam jak komus moga sie podobac takie zwykle chamskie surowe lancuchy zwisajace z dachu ?? Przeciez to ani ladne, ani praktyczne ! No ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje podobno .. 
> pozdr.
> 
> 
> sam łańcuch jakoś też mnie nie przekonuje, myślałem żeby "obudować" go jakąś mini pergolką i pościć po nim jakieś pnące roślinki   Popatrz na tą stronkę, może zmienisz zdanie:
> http://kusari.pl/index.php?id=przegladaj&kat_id=1


Tak, tak, zmienisz zdanie jak się zmierzysz z rzeczywistością. Pergolka... osłabłem.

----------


## Tanner

> Napisał Tanner
> 
> A co myślicie o takich łańcuchach - http://kusari.pl/index.php?id=pokaz&produkt=7 ?
> Próbował już ktoś takiego rozwiązania? Dzwoniłem do sprzedawcy i z ceną można się dogadać, żeby było taniej, ale zastanawiam się czy woda nie będzie się za bardzo rozpryskiwać?
> 
> PS. witam wszystkich 
> 
> 
> 
> napisz na ile można się dogadać, bo cena raczej bardzo kosmiczna


Widze teraz ze obniżył ceny wszystkich wersji, jak dzwoniłem to powiedział 1100zł przy przedpłacie, czyli stówke taniej niż jest teraz, mówil ze zmienia agencje celna czy coś i dlatego może być taniej... Chyba się skuszę  :smile:  zamawiał juz ktoś przez ten sklep?

----------


## cezary.szymkowiak

Witam

Podobny system, tyle że oparty na sznurach konopnych zamiast łańcuchów, zastosowano w pawilonie wystawowym w poznańskim Botaniku.
Efekt całkiem niezły, jak działa w akcji nie widziałem, ale szkopuł polega na tym, że cały system jest sporo odstawiony od elewacji...

----------


## cezary.szymkowiak

Jeszcze link do powyższego: http://www.forbud.com.pl/www/userfil...otanik%201.jpg

pozdrawiam,
Cezary

----------


## iwcia43

Ja jestem zauroczona łańcuchami (choć o gustach się nie dyskutuje) i takowe planuję u siebie. Nie mogę namierzyć ich w kolorze szarym - gołębim i żeby były z plastiku. wiem, że istotna jest wielkość oczek ale jak je dobrać? Może ktoś podpowie?Buduję emanuelę z Dobrych domów.

----------


## pablitoo

> Ja jestem zauroczona łańcuchami (choć o gustach się nie dyskutuje) i takowe planuję u siebie. Nie mogę namierzyć ich w kolorze szarym - gołębim i żeby były z plastiku. wiem, że istotna jest wielkość oczek ale jak je dobrać? Może ktoś podpowie?Buduję emanuelę z Dobrych domów.


Projektanci Dobrych Domów chyba są uzależnieni w zakładaniu w swoich projektach łańcuchów zamiast klasycznych rur spustowych instalacji orynnowania ... - ja wybudowałem Oriona z tej samej pracowni - i oczywiście też łańcuchy ...   :Evil:  

Mam jeden łańcuch do odprowadzenia wody z balkonu - tylko jeden - żonie też sie bardzo podobał to go założyłem - bo nie miałem innego wyjścia - szkoda że wczoraj wieczorem podczas ulewy nie zrobiłem zdjęcia jak taki łańcuch odprowadza / a raczej nie odprowadza / wody z rynien ... 
Koszmar - woda wylewając się z leja spustowego siurała wszędzie tylko nie na ten łańcuch - rozchlapywała się dookoła tworząc kałuże i obryzgując elewację - dodatkowo wiatr rozdmuchiwał wodę na wszystkie strony zachlapując wszystko w okolicy metra ... - odprowadzenie wody przez taki wynalazek to fikcja - owszem - jak jest malutki deszczyk i wody jest niewiele - ładnie cieknie po oczkach łańcucha - wystarczy jednak wiekszy wiatr czy więcej wody ...

To wiadomość dla wszystkich "zauroczonych" tym wynalazkiem ... - taki łańcuch katastrofalnie działa przy balkoniku / ca 5m2 / a przy połaci dachu to już bedzie tragedia do kwadaratu ...

----------


## adam_mk

Degustibus non disputandum est!

Tyle, ze jak kogo na rynnę (poprawne technicznie rozwiązanie) nie stać - to wiesza jaki krowi ogon, czy łańcuch...
 :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## pawlaczynski

... tyle, że w np. małym patio, to 'poprawne technicznie' rynny spustowe wyglądają jak Dzwon Zygmunta zawieszony na szyi krowy. Czasem się po prostu nie da zastosować rozwiązań 'poprawnych technicznie'. I 'stać' czy nie nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy (chodź nasza nacja lubi tak sobie wszystko tłumaczyć).

Pozdrawiam
P.R.

----------


## iwcia43

adam-mk
Wow cóż za interesująca i jakże wiele wnosząca do tematu opinia. Masz rację nie stać mnie na rynny a dach mam kryty gazetą. Poza tym, wątek nie jest o tym jak komu wisi i jaki ma ogon. A rozwiązanie z łańcuchem jest stare jak świat - bardzo dawno temu stosowano je już w Japonii i Chinach.

----------


## pablitoo

> ... tyle, że w np. małym patio, to 'poprawne technicznie' rynny spustowe wyglądają jak Dzwon Zygmunta zawieszony na szyi krowy. Czasem się po prostu *nie da zastosować rozwiązań 'poprawnych technicznie'*. I 'stać' czy nie nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy (chodź nasza nacja lubi tak sobie wszystko tłumaczyć).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> P.R.


Zawsze się da - są takie systemy rynnowe i rur spustowych że można je sobie dopasować praktycznie do każdych warunków . Przeróżne rozmiary , kształty - do 50mm w standardzie poniżej tego wymiaru na zamówienie .

A odnośnie działania i jakości odprowadzania wody z rynny przez łańcuch - na deszcz nie trzeba było długo czekać - a aparat miałem w pogotowiu - więc - poniżej na fotce jak takie odprowadzenie wody przez łańcuch w realu wygląda :

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

@pablitoo,a Ty myślałeś,że z takiego rzygacza po łańcuchu będzie spływać?!
@adam_mk,Twoja wypowiedź...komentarz chyba zbędny.
Pozd.

----------


## pablitoo

> @pablitoo,a Ty myślałeś,że z takiego rzygacza po łańcuchu będzie spływać?!


Czy ja myślałem ? - oczywiście - zwłaszcza że to trzecie czy czwarte rozwiązanie spustu i zamocowania łańcucha do rynny jakie próbowałem/testowałem i jakie zostawiłem ponieważ najlepiej z poprzednich odprowadzało i kierowało wodę na łańcuch ... - a Ty myślałaś czy wydaje Ci się że myślałaś ?? - bo jak na razie to w tej dyskusji ja jeden jestem praktykiem który takie rozwiązanie u siebie testuje - bo wszystkim innym na razie to się tylko mniej/więcej wydaje / ze wskazaniem na mniej / ...

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

@pablitoo,ale co tak nerwowo?u mnie łańcuchy będą(za miesiąc) nawet jak na boki będzie "dawać" i dołączę do Ciebie w tym praktykowaniu ,bo wszystko zakupione,przewidziane i odwrotu nie ma,tyle że u mnie łańcuchy z wpustu.
A te Twoje z rzygaczy przy skąpym opadzie się nie sprawdzają?Bo wybacz ale z rzygacza inaczej nie idzie...(i cały w tym urok).
Pozdr.

----------


## zuzolka

Witam, pomysł z łańcuchami bardzo mi się podoba.  I myślę że bedzie akurat pasował do naszego domu, (PAPROTKA z Horyzontu; lokalizacja:krajobraz otwarty)
Znalazłam takie rozwiązania





a myślę że najlepsze byłoby rozwiązanie: kilka łańcuchów cieńszych



Można też oddalić łańcuchy od elewacji:


ze str http://www.gardenwinds.com/rain-chains-c-28_19.html
http://www.dbarchitect.com/words/pre...%20Choice.html
http://www.treehugger.com/
http://www.classicgutters.com

----------


## mandm7

pewnie Pablitoo dzisiejsza pogoda humoru Ci nie poprawi i do tego swoją opinie wyrazi kolejny przyszły praktyk   :smile:  ale według mnie połączenie Twojego rzygacza z łańcuchem to nie jest najleprzy pomysł. 

Z tego co widać na zdjęciu to Twój rzygacz sprawia, że woda wypływając z rynny nabiera prędkości a później w zwężeniu rzygacza zwiększa ciśnienie. Pewnie dlatego wyskakując z rzygacza nie ma szans zatrzymać się na tym ... no ..  łańcuszku (nie mylić z łąńcuchem). Ona (ta woda) pewnie go nawet nie zauważa   :Roll: . 

Generalnie rzygacz ma za zadanie wyrzucenie wody jak najdalej od elewacji i temu musi towarzyszyć zwiększone ciśnienie.
Dużo bardziej przemawiają do mnie zdjęcia zuzolki. Wynika z tego, że strumień wody przed zetknięciem z łańcuchem trzeba "uspokoić".
To tyle z nocnych wynurzeń teoretyka.
pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"stosowano je już w Japonii i Chinach...."

Wiem.
Stamtąd też przyszło origami i bonsai.

Origami - żeby sobie ten dach zrobić, jak kto lubi a bonsai - do sadu...
 :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## retrofood

> "stosowano je już w Japonii i Chinach...."
> 
> Wiem.
> Stamtąd też przyszło origami i bonsai.
> 
> Origami - żeby sobie ten dach zrobić, jak kto lubi a bonsai - do sadu...
>  
> Adam M.


wypraszam sobie lekceważania feng shui.
Mam w pokoju!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak lubisz...  :Roll:  
Karalne to nie jest...
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Łańcuch powinien wychodzić z leja spustowego (nigdy z rzygacza!) zaopatrzonego w stożkową przedłużkę ukierunkowującą wodę praktycznie pionowo w dół i nadającą jej niewielkie zawirowanie. Zdecydowanie łańcuchy plastikowe bo lekkie. Jakiś wybór kolorów można znaleźć w hurtowniach z plastikowymi wieszakami itp. lub w marketach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## iwcia43

Drogi panie Andrzeju jakie wieszaki? Nie bardzo kumam. Może jakiś namiar na taki sklep - bardzo proszę . Ja niestety jak już znajduję to albo biało- czerwone albo rudy  :Evil:  jaką wielkośc oczek wybrać (tak choć w przybliżeniu)

----------


## zuzolka

Plastikowe nie dzwonią tak romantycznie  :wink:

----------


## zuzolka

Po obejrzeniu jeszcze kilku zdjęć w necie,
wysnuwam wniosek, że w naszych warunkach pogodowych rynna chyba musi być szersza, 
znacznie szersza. Wtedy woda nie nabiera takiej prędkości, ucieka jak z wanny. 
chyba
szersze rynny widać na zdjęciach poniżej


ze stron:
www.guttersupply.com
www.yourwatergarden.co.uk

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> a Ty myślałaś czy wydaje Ci się że myślałaś ?? - bo jak na razie to w tej dyskusji ja jeden jestem praktykiem który takie rozwiązanie u siebie testuje - bo wszystkim innym na razie to się tylko mniej/więcej wydaje / ze wskazaniem na mniej / ...


@pablitoo,to może jeszcze dodam,że jakbym tylko_tak myślała_,to trochę inaczej bym zdanie sformułowała. Mój kochany braciszek ma knajpkę w starej chacie z rynnami drewnianymi wysuniętymi na ok.0.6m z spuszczonymi łańcuchami do beczek.A ponieważ często tam przesiaduję(piwko mam za free  :big grin:  ) *wiem*,że po łańcuchu spływa tylko przy końcówce deszczu tudzież kapuśniaczku i deszczówka w beczkach.Takie zresztą mają zadanie i dlatego w rzygaczu się je stosuje(jak ktoś chce rzecz jasna),  a nazwa jest tak sugestywna...
A żeby cała deszczówka po łańcuchu spływała to tak jak @AW napisał inaczej się nie da,dlatego u mnie z wpustu będzie...no i "plastiki" odpadają  :Wink2:  
Pozd.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Drogi panie Andrzeju ...


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
W Castoramie nabyłem w kolorze starego mosiądzu, były też brązowe, białe i czerwone. Spotkałem też w hurtowni oferującej plastikowe wyposażenie sklepów z odzieżą (np. wieszaki do ubrań i właśnie plastikowe łańcuchy). Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:  .

----------


## zuzolka

Czemuż plastik czemuż?
Takowym podczas deszczu poniewiera bardziej!!!

----------


## iwcia43

Z tego co się orientuję to każdy łańcuch musi być dość naprężony i przymocowany do podłoża - nie powinno nim majtać  :cool:  a plastikowy ze względu na lekkość. W zimie taki oblodzony łańcuch zbyt ciężki może oberwać rynnę.

----------


## ppp.j

> Napisał PaniG(dżi)
> 
> @pablitoo,a Ty myślałeś,że z takiego rzygacza po łańcuchu będzie spływać?!
> 
> 
> Czy ja myślałem ? - oczywiście - zwłaszcza że to trzecie czy czwarte rozwiązanie spustu i zamocowania łańcucha do rynny jakie próbowałem/testowałem i jakie zostawiłem ponieważ najlepiej z poprzednich odprowadzało i kierowało wodę na łańcuch ...


Jak byś przejżał wątek od początku i zerknął do mojego postu z dn 03 Paź 2008 to przeczytałbyś dokładny opis jak zrobiłem taki łańcuch wraz ze zdjęciem zrobionym podczas naprawdę solidnej ulewy pokazującym skuteczność zastosowanego rozwiązania.



> - a Ty myślałaś czy wydaje Ci się że myślałaś ?? - bo jak na razie to w tej dyskusji ja jeden jestem praktykiem który takie rozwiązanie u siebie testuje - bo wszystkim innym na razie to się tylko mniej/więcej wydaje / ze wskazaniem na mniej / ...


Nie unos się ale przedstawione przez Ciebie rozwiązanie świadczy nie tylko o całkowitym braku znajomości fizyki ale również o braku wyobraźni. Przy Twoim rozwiązaniu woda nie ma prawa spływać po łańcuchu. 
Co do jedynego praktyka i testera rozwiązania jak widzisz również jesteś w błędzie.
Co do innych wypowiedzi o konieczności naprężenia lub mocowania na dole łańcucha również z własnego doświadczenia twierdzę że nie jest to konieczne.

----------


## pablitoo

> Nie unos się ale przedstawione przez Ciebie rozwiązanie świadczy nie tylko o całkowitym braku znajomości fizyki ale również o braku wyobraźni. Przy Twoim rozwiązaniu woda nie ma prawa spływać po łańcuchu. 
> Co do jedynego praktyka i testera rozwiązania jak widzisz również jesteś w błędzie.
> Co do innych wypowiedzi o konieczności naprężenia lub mocowania na dole łańcucha również z własnego doświadczenia twierdzę że nie jest to konieczne.


Najpierw może zacznij od czytania ze zrozumieniem , a dopiero potem zarzucaj mi brak znajomości fizyki ...
Napisałem jasno i wyraźnie / dla niektórych jak widać nie za bardzo / że próbowałem różnych rozwiązań mocowania łańcucha do spustu jak i do rzygacza - i najlepsze efekty odprowadzenia wody otrzymałem przy zawieszeniu łańcucha do końcówki rzygacza - tak jak przedstawiłem na focie - można przyjąć że ca 80% wszystkich opadów to opady niewielkie - więc i ilość odprowadzonej wody nie jest duża - zamocowanie łańcucha do końcówki rzygacza znakomicie odprowadza takie ilości wody - pięknie ona spływa po łańcuchu - ale niestety przy dużych opadach i wiatrach przestaje spełniać swoją funkcję ...
Próbowałem i mocowania łańcucha bezpośrednio do spustu poprzez łączówki czy przedstawione na fotach powyżej mocowania - i tutaj obserwowałem sytuację odwrotną - przy większych opadach gdy wody było więcej wypadając przez spust formowała się w miarę na łańcuchu i spływała po nim jako tako - jednak podczas małych opadów gdy wody było mniej skapywała po krawędziach spustu wogóle nie spływając po łańcuchu ...
A że mniejszych ilościowo opadów jest średniorocznie więcej - zastosowałem podłączenie łańcucha do końcówki rzygacza - bo tak działa najlepiej .

Ale - system odprowadzania wody opadowej powinien zawsze działać znakomicie - czy to podczas ulew , oberwania chmur , czy małej mżawki - a łańcuch jakikolwiek by on nie był nigdy tak działać nie będzie - zawsze - mniej lub więcej w zależności od opadu i zastosowanego rozwiązania będzie chlapał naokoło i moczył/brudził elewację ... 
A ja nie po to wyłożyłem masę pieniędzy na elewację/tynkowanie żeby potem za przyczyna wątpliwej jakości ozdoby co kilka lat ją odnawiać ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i w czym tu problem? Nie ma obowiązku montowania łańcuchów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ppp.j

> Najpierw może zacznij od czytania ze zrozumieniem , a dopiero potem zarzucaj mi brak znajomości fizyki ...
> Napisałem jasno i wyraźnie / dla niektórych jak widać nie za bardzo / że próbowałem różnych rozwiązań mocowania łańcucha do spustu jak i do rzygacza - i najlepsze efekty odprowadzenia wody otrzymałem przy zawieszeniu łańcucha do końcówki rzygacza - tak jak przedstawiłem na focie - można przyjąć że ca 80% wszystkich opadów to opady niewielkie - więc i ilość odprowadzonej wody nie jest duża - zamocowanie łańcucha do końcówki rzygacza znakomicie odprowadza takie ilości wody - pięknie ona spływa po łańcuchu - ale niestety przy dużych opadach i wiatrach przestaje spełniać swoją funkcję ...
> Próbowałem i mocowania łańcucha bezpośrednio do spustu poprzez łączówki czy przedstawione na fotach powyżej mocowania - i tutaj obserwowałem sytuację odwrotną - przy większych opadach gdy wody było więcej wypadając przez spust formowała się w miarę na łańcuchu i spływała po nim jako tako - jednak podczas małych opadów gdy wody było mniej skapywała po krawędziach spustu wogóle nie spływając po łańcuchu ...
> A że mniejszych ilościowo opadów jest średniorocznie więcej - zastosowałem podłączenie łańcucha do końcówki rzygacza - bo tak działa najlepiej .
> 
> Ale - system odprowadzania wody opadowej powinien zawsze działać znakomicie - czy to podczas ulew , oberwania chmur , czy małej mżawki - a łańcuch jakikolwiek by on nie był nigdy tak działać nie będzie - zawsze - mniej lub więcej w zależności od opadu i zastosowanego rozwiązania będzie chlapał naokoło i moczył/brudził elewację ... 
> A ja nie po to wyłożyłem masę pieniędzy na elewację/tynkowanie żeby potem za przyczyna wątpliwej jakości ozdoby co kilka lat ją odnawiać ...


Widzisz w fizyce to jest tak że jak ciału (wodzie) nadasz prędkość po składowej poziomej i tę energię nie zlikwidujesz, to jak zabierzesz podporę (rzygacz) wówczas woda nie napotykając na żaden opór (pomijam opór powietrza) porusz się nadal w tym kierunku. Matka ziemia dokłada swoje przyciąganie (składowa pionowa) i wzmiankowana woda zaczyna skręcać ku ziemi po paraboli (co jest wprost modelowo pokazane na Twoim zdjęciu).
Gdybyś na końcu rzygacza zastosował przegrodę a wylew skierował ku dołowi wówczas woda opadała by pionowo w dół niezależnie od wielkości deszczu. 
Właśnie dlatego sugerowałem byś przejrzał wątek od początku bo to wszystko jest tam opisane. 
A to właśnie jest fizyka.
Co do "wątpliwej  jakości ozdoby" to porozmawiamy o tym po pierwszej wiośnie gdy miną dzienne roztopy i nocne przymrozki a Tobie rynna całkowicie zamarznie czopując odpływ wody lub co gorsza zostanie rozsadzona przez lód i woda bokiem będzie sikała na Twoją tak cenna elewację.

----------


## gpaul

Witam wszystkich za i przeciw.
Jestem stanowczo za, tylko mam mały problem. W pd Wielkopolsce jest problem z kupnem łańcucha plastikowego. Nie ma w marketach budowlanych typu Cas..., No.., Ler... itd. Posiadają tylko biało czerwone.
Może ktoś ma namiary na sklep internetowy z łańcuchami lub inna sugestię.
Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## pawlaczynski

Witam,

Z łańcuchami plastikowymi będzie taki problem, że są lekkie i ciężko je będzie w czasie wiatru w pionie utrzymać. My mamy stalowe z tej firmy:

http://www.komserwis.pl

Pozdrawiam
P.R.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Lekkość łańcucha to nie wada lecz zaleta. Dolny koniec łańcucha należy kotwić (mocować) np. w kamieniach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ppp.j

Albo pozostawić luzem niech sobie zwisa i leży na studzience odpływowej. Jak będzie przeszkadzać np. przy manewrach samochodem to zwyczajnie się podda nie kalecząc karoserii. A jak będzie pracował (czytaj będzie po nim spływała deszczówka) to woda i tak go obciąży.

----------


## murodamian

Kiedyś kiedyś próbowałem ze znajomym ten temat. Łańcuchy nie wyglądają źle, ale było kilka problemów. Przede wszystkim nie odbierały wody w jakiś normalnych ilościach. Ponoć to kwestia wielkości ogniw ale mimo prób z większymi i mniejszymi nie udało się rozwiązać tej kwestii. Ktoś nam doradził by łańcuch przymocować na dole; czyli łańcuch powinien być naprężony. Trochę to pomogło ale tylko trochę. Tak wiec po próbach temat upadł. Wiem że gdzieniegdzie sie spotyka takie rozwiązania ale nie jestem pewien czy odbiera to taką większą ilość wody.

----------

